# Which binding for a 2014 Burton Custom X 158 camber



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In Burton the Malavita or Mission. I don't think you'll get the drive you need to push into the camber out of the Atlas highback. Its too torsionally soft, really I havent ridden a Union I personally would put on something like the Custom X. The SF's are a decent match. Also maybe look at Flow NX2's (except the SE), K2 Company, Salomon Caliber, or Raiden Blackhawks.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

+1 for SFs


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Nivek said:


> In Burton the Malavita or Mission. I don't think you'll get the drive you need to push into the camber out of the Atlas highback. Its too torsionally soft, really I havent ridden a Union I personally would put on something like the Custom X. The SF's are a decent match. Also maybe look at Flow NX2's (except the SE), K2 Company, Salomon Caliber, or Raiden Blackhawks.


Thanks for the recommendation, I'll make sure to contact a buddy and get the SF45 setup for a demo.

The Flow NX2 are very new and still evolving. But I like the idea because the girls hate waiting even though it takes less than a minute to strap in.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

jml22 said:


> +1 for SFs


Thanks for seconding the recommendation.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Cartels are the value binding from burton on the stiff side


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Lamps said:


> Cartels are the value binding from burton on the stiff side


Not so stiff anymore. They're more of an all-mt freestyle binding. The vitas ride stiffer than the cartels now. It wasn't mentioned, but the Rome Tara's would also be a good binding choice. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nito said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I'll make sure to contact a buddy and get the SF45 setup for a demo.
> 
> The Flow NX2 are very new and still evolving. But I like the idea because the girls hate waiting even though it takes less than a minute to strap in.


The only chamge they made from last to this year was coring out the frame for weight. The Hybrid strap might get some very minor tweaks for 2015 but its also basically dialed and the I-Strap hasn't changed that much in years.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im with nivek on the flows, even if the difference for you to strap in is 5 seconds it is a difference and will likely make the date go smoother


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

stick with Burton. Go with cartels. They are not soft regardless of what the 'experts' on here say.

save money and get missions, which are essentially cartels from a couple seasons ago.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Nivek said:


> The only chamge they made from last to this year was coring out the frame for weight. The Hybrid strap might get some very minor tweaks for 2015 but its also basically dialed and the I-Strap hasn't changed that much in years.


I'll give the Flows a try when they do demos at our local resort. Btw, I used to ride Flows a long time ago and could strap in while skating.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Supra said:


> stick with Burton. Go with cartels. They are not soft regardless of what the 'experts' on here say.
> 
> save money and get missions, which are essentially cartels from a couple seasons ago.


I'll give the Missions a try but skeptical about the Cartel or Vitas. My reason, the hinge will reduce the amount of longitudinal flex I can apply to a camber board. That's the reason I moved up from Flow bindings to straps long ago.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

bseracka said:


> Not so stiff anymore. They're more of an all-mt freestyle binding. The vitas ride stiffer than the cartels now. It wasn't mentioned, but the Rome Tara's would also be a good binding choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

get the reflex versions not the est


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

cav0011 said:


> Im with nivek on the flows, even if the difference for you to strap in is 5 seconds it is a difference and will likely make the date go smoother


LOL, it doesn't take me even a second to strap in Flows. I used to ride Flows and could strap in while skating.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Supra said:


> get the reflex versions not the est


Thanks! I never thought of that, the Reflex version doesn't have the Hinge.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so every possible recommendation under the sun so far. 

They're spendy but might as well demo the diodes too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Supra said:


> stick with Burton. Go with cartels. They are not soft regardless of what the 'experts' on here say.
> 
> save money and get missions, which are essentially cartels from a couple seasons ago.


I don't recall anyone here saying they're soft. We've said they are softer than they have been in the past few years. I rode them back to back to back with the Malavita and Genesis on the same day on the same board.

But you're right. I mean the evidence you've presented is in fact irrefutable.

The amount and way the Hinge flexes does not rob you of performance. In fact I found it allowed for a bit of a load up and gave me a bit more energy.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Nivek said:


> I don't recall anyone here saying they're soft. We've said they are softer than they have been in the past few years. I rode them back to back to back with the Malavita and Genesis on the same day on the same board.
> 
> But you're right. I mean the evidence you've presented is in fact irrefutable.
> 
> The amount and way the Hinge flexes does not rob you of performance. In fact I found it allowed for a bit of a load up and gave me a bit more energy.


I could see how the Hinge allows for a wider stance and thereby generate leverage for longitudinal flex. Guess I'll demo them but it will be more dependent on my riding style and comfort; i.e. I don't ride Cowboy.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Lamps said:


> Ok so every possible recommendation under the sun so far.
> 
> They're spendy but might as well demo the diodes too.


Thanks for posting but big jump from less than $300; Diode Est are $400 and Diode Reflex are $370.

Edit: Wow, just priced the Flows. I'm probably looking at the Flow NX2 AT for demo; other NX2 models get into Diode price range.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

look at the fuse line, they are a little softer but are still fairly stiff. Also they are about $50-100 cheaper then the NX2 line.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/binding-reviews/51782-malavita-est-vs-cartel-est-vs.html

This was a very good thread, hopefully someone can repeat with this years stuff, maybe with diodes too.

Personally to save $$ I'd go with used or older stock diodes at lower price, good match to the board in question.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

cav0011 said:


> look at the fuse line, they are a little softer but are still fairly stiff. Also they are about $50-100 cheaper then the NX2 line.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Lamps said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/binding-reviews/51782-malavita-est-vs-cartel-est-vs.html
> 
> This was a very good thread, hopefully someone can repeat with this years stuff, maybe with diodes too.
> 
> Personally to save $$ I'd go with used or older stock diodes at lower price, good match to the board in question.


I remember that post from Nivek; it's also the reason Burton's line up sometimes confuses me (read the last page). Burton's product line is constantly moving.

I'd love it if Nivek did another comparison; I only learned the info I posted at the end of the season.


----------

